# Costa Rica, No Artificial Ingredients.



## Tacuba (Jun 28, 2006)

*Hello everyone !!!

I'd like to invite you for an adventure to one of the smallest yet most beautiful, diverse, and exciting nations in Latin America:* *Costa Rica*

*Costa Rica is located in the heart of the American continent, only 2 hours away from Miami and 3 1/2 from New York City. This tiny nation is home to almost 3% of the world's biodiversity and one of the top eco-tourism destinations.

Tiquisia, as the locals called it, has an abundance of beautiful rivers, deep blue lakes, green jungles, pristine beaches and lots of exciting adventures for the thrill seeker as wells as those in search of a little piece of heaven..........on hearth that is !!!!

I hope you enjoy this collection of pictures that me and some of my friends have put together of this beautiful land we call: Costa Rica.

Enjoy.*

*Volcanos.*



*Arenal Volcano.*




























*Rainforest.*

*Monteverde Cloud Forest Reserve.*




























*Rivers and Waterfalls.*

*El Tabacon, Thermal Waters.*




























*Rio Celeste*




























*La Fortuna Waterfall*




























*Oceans*

*The Pacific.*
*El Ocotal Beach.*




























*The Atlantic.*
*Cahuita Beach.*


























*Thanks, please come back as we'll bring you more about this magical garden called: Costa Rica. *


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Looks like paradise!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

looks like photoshop or a good drawing.


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Aero_Tacuba said:


> *Hello everyone !!!
> 
> I'd like to invite you ...Costa Rica is located in the heart of the American continent, only 2 hours away from Miami and 3 1/2 from New York City. ...*


*Do you invite only Americans?
I would like to see all this with my own eyes too 
What should I do?*


----------



## Tacuba (Jun 28, 2006)

Brad said:


> Do you invite only Americans?
> I would like to see all this with my own eyes too
> What should I do?


*I extended my invitation to everyone, and please do come in !!!!

Miami and NYC were used as a point of reference on how close we are from large transportation hubs.

We'd be glad to see you surfing, climbing, or simply having a great time in Central America. See you there !!!

Thanks for the observation though.*


----------



## RØBB (Mar 15, 2006)

*Beautiful pictures Aero...i've got some nice pictures of Costa Rica. Do you think I could post them in this thread?*


----------



## Tacuba (Jun 28, 2006)

Blandon said:


> *Beautiful pictures Aero...i've got some nice pictures of Costa Rica. Do you think I could post them in this thread?*


*Please do so !!! that's the reason why I created this thread.

Thanks man, I hope you enjoyed it !!*


----------



## RØBB (Mar 15, 2006)

*Enjoy Costa Rica!*

Monte Verde Wild Life Refuge


















Looking across the valley









Red Eye frog

Montezuma Beach


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

beautiful tropical landscapes :hi:


----------



## Tacuba (Jun 28, 2006)

*The Costa Rican Rainforest.*

*Manuel Antonio National Park.*


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> looks like photoshop or a good drawing.


is this real?


----------



## Tacuba (Jun 28, 2006)

^^ *Yes, it's real. It's called the Rio Celeste Waterfall.

The water's effect was made by a special lens.*


----------



## Tacuba (Jun 28, 2006)

*Here is another take of same place, without the water effects.*


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

*jesus what a paradise, I allways wanted to go there, it said to be a really cheap country, let's wait until I go there and see that by my self :lol: :lol: *


----------



## Tacuba (Jun 28, 2006)

*More of Manuel Antonio National Park................*


----------



## Tacuba (Jun 28, 2006)

*Monteverde Cloud Forest.*














































*Wild Rainforest Flowers.*


----------



## Tacuba (Jun 28, 2006)

*El Tabacon, Thermal Waters*


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Great country. I have been there two times. Looks exactly like on the pictures. Perhaps even better.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

stuning :drool:


----------



## Tacuba (Jun 28, 2006)

*Cascada Rio Celeste - Blue River Waterfall*


----------

